# Cause for giggling in newborns?



## rwhite

My LO has just turned 3 weeks and I noticed a few days ago that he can giggle...first time I heard it I was really taken aback - I was in the middle of giving him his night feed and he was taking a break with his eyes shut, when all of a sudden he giggled. It was gorgeous, really bubbly sounding and most definitely a giggle and not anything else.

I'm not concerned, but I am confused! Surely it's not a real giggle at this age, as he's not smiling yet (though he smiles most of the time when he giggles :shrug:)...anybody else had this experience, or can anybody offer any info as to what might cause the giggles that I've been getting? Or if they are genuine!

He's done it about 6 times now, all at nothing in particular (a couple were while he was asleep :lol:).

Thanks girlies xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Daisy does this in her sleep sometimes and has done so from a couple of weeks old. It is strange and it makes you wonder what they could possibly be dreaming about at that age to make them giggle??!! :wacko:. Strange but very cute when they do it. xx


----------



## JShaw

My LO also did a giggle when he was sleeping and I was the only one who witnessed it, so I'm not sure people believed me or it was just wishful thinking. And I do remember it was before we got our first smile (which was 8/9 weeks, seemed late, but he was 3.5 weeks early). He didn't do his awake giggle for ages though... probably around 4 months old. I loved hearing him giggle though. :)


----------



## hayleysd

ollie is 15 weeks and has only smiled since about 12 weeks, he giggles occasionally in his sleep but he was in his bouncy chair yesterday and I was in the kitchen and i'm sure I heard him giggling at cbeebies (my 5 year old was watching it too but is always too engrossed if you ask him anything!!) in the living room, I went in and rewound it and it was a panda bouncing on a trampoline but he didn't giggle, maybe I imagined it or maybe he just won't do it when I'm there!!


----------



## Moodyelf

annabelle did that a couple of times before she started smiling properly - the first time, she had just drifted off and she let out this right little giggle, which made me jump, and obviously did the same to her, cos she opened her eyes and had a very confused expression on her face! lol


----------



## StrayCat

Hi all,

I am just wondering if my eyes and ears are not playing tricks on me. My little guy was born on April 19th and he started smiling as of the first day, right after birth. At first we thought it might be gas, but no, indeed, those are smiles. Usually while we talk to him or sing to him. Or after a good feed (breastfeeding)...lol

But what really surprised me is he has started to giggle! The first time I noticed it was when he was 9 days old. I had been sitting with him in my arms and talking to him and he was smiling a lot. I kissed his neck with soft kisses and he began to giggle! Since then he's done it a few times, always when I am interacting with him. 

I didn't think this was possible at such a young age? Could it be something else or is my little guy a really happy baby?


----------



## mrs_park

Awwwthwts so sweet.

I don't believe those early smiles are wind. When babies have wind, they certainly don't smile. The smile in the uterus and they don't have wind in there! I believe they smile because they feel safe and content and are in a happy place. I assume the giggling is for the same?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Just curious, was he late? That is really impressive! Nolan was 10 days early and didn't smile until 8 weeks and didn't truly giggle until 5 months!


----------



## summer rain

My second eldest was born 2 weeks late; he was completely alert from his first day of life and just didn't look like a newborn, smiled properly at 2 weeks, and giggled properly at about 4 weeks, one day I was just feeding him and he looked up and started laughing and 'talking' to me using a mixture of consonant and vowel sounds; I was freaked out! My eldest didn't giggle once until 4 months and he didn't start making babbling sounds like that until 8 months. My second eldest was very advanced in terms of communication from then on; by about 7 months he was saying words like 'mummy' and 'daddy' properly; not mama or dada and at one year he suddenly started speaking in full, gramatically correct sentences. He taught many words and phrases to my eldest who is 16 months older than him. He was a lot slower in gross motor skills though; he only sat up at 8/9 months, commando crawled right up until just before he started walking, and only started walking unaided at 21 months.


----------



## StrayCat

mrsthomas623 said:


> Just curious, was he late? That is really impressive! Nolan was 10 days early and didn't smile until 8 weeks and didn't truly giggle until 5 months!

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should not bother questioning it and just enjoy it. 


Mrsthomas: No, he wasn't late. Actually, he was one week early. I'm surprised too...but ever since he was born, we have been completely impressed by how alert and responsive he is. His smiles totally melt me... <3


----------



## whoops

mrs_park said:


> Awwwthwts so sweet.
> 
> I don't believe those early smiles are wind. When babies have wind, they certainly don't smile. The smile in the uterus and they don't have wind in there! I believe they smile because they feel safe and content and are in a happy place. I assume the giggling is for the same?

I wish I'd believed that when my LO was a newborn - she was smiling from about 3 weeks but I refused to believe the earliest smiles were genuine, until they kept happening.


----------

